# Difference between HSS928ATD and HSS928AATD



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The Honda retailer I'm planning on buying my hss928 from came up with a HSS928AATD part number. Hondas website shows HSS928ATD, is there a difference that I am missing?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know. But I can :bump9:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

drmerdp said:


> The Honda retailer I'm planning on buying my hss928 from came up with a HSS928AATD part number. Hondas website shows HSS928ATD, is there a difference that I am missing?


No, just Honda has some obtuse model names sometimes. 

The HSS928AATD and HSS928ATD are the same.

HSS = Honda Snowblower Small Frame
9 = GX270 (270cc) commercial engine
28 = 28" clearing width
A = Made at Honda's plant in North Carolina
A = USA spec model (Canada spec would have a "C" here)
T = track drive (or W for wheel drive)
D = Electric start (D = "12V D.C. on-board battery)


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Great thanks for the help.


----------



## bb4 (Oct 13, 2018)

Is the HSS928AAT sold at Home Depot the same as the HSS928ATD sold at a dealer?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

bb4 said:


> Is the HSS928AAT sold at Home Depot the same as the HSS928ATD sold at a dealer?


The HSS928AAT is the same as the non-electric-start model sold anywhere. The D in the model number means 12V DC Electric Start with Battery.

The HSS928AATD and HSS928ATD are the same:
HSS = Honda Snowblower Small Frame
9 = GX270 (270cc) commercial engine
28 = 28" clearing width
A = Made at Honda's plant in North Carolina
A = USA spec model (Canada spec would have a "C" here)
T = track drive (or W for wheel drive)
D = Electric start (D = "12V D.C. on-board battery)


----------

